# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Check In / Check Out

## lolototo

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours travaill sous PB6.5 et jusque l aucun problme pour checker les objets PB.
Mais maintenant, aprs passage  la version 10, j'ai perdu mes repres et je ne sais plus comment faire pour checker les objets.

Merci de m'expliquer la procdure.

Cordialement,
Un dveloppeur PB chevronn depuis 7 ans maintenant...
LOLO  ::mouarf::

----------


## shahin

Mais je maitrise pas trop le sujet, ton meilleur amis reste google

PowerBuilder Source Control Recommended Setup

PowerBuilder 8 and PBNative 


Setting Up Multiple Sub-Projects In PowerBuilder 8 Source Control 

10 steps to setup PowerBuilder and 3rd party source control tool

----------


## Doctor Z

Salut,

Positionne-toi sur ton workspace et fait un bouton-droit puis slectionne
Proprits. Ensuite choisi l'onglet Source Control. Si dans le champs Source
Control System tu as None, tu dois au pralable slectionne ton source 
control. Par dfaut, si tu n'as rien, tu choisi PB Native (dans mon cas, le
source control est gr par Visual SourceSafe, aussi, j'ai en plus ce choix dans
la liste ; si tu utilises un autre programme de source control, il apparaitra
ainsi dans la liste).

Aprs cela, tu dois dterminer le rpertoire de check.

Bon, une fois que tu t'es assur de cela, tu vas dans tes PBLs, tu slectionnes
l'objet que tu souhaites checker, tu fais un bouton droit et slectionnes
l'option Check Out.

Pour faire l'opration inverse choisi, Check In.

Sinon, si tu es intress par PB, envoi-moi un MP, je te conseillerai quelques
sites. ::mrgreen::  

Bon courage.

----------

